# Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Februar 2015)

*Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

					Corsair-USA hat in einer Pressemitteilung die beiden Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen H100i GTX und H80i GT angekündigt, mit denen die H110i- und H80i-Modelle abgelöst werden. Verbesserungen bei Kühlblock und Pumpe sollen für Verbesserungen sorgen. Als optisches Gimmick dürfen sich Käufer auf ummantelte Schläuche freuen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*


----------



## matti30 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

H110i? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es doch nur ne H110.


----------



## e4syyy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Die H100i GTX sieht gut aus. Kann man den Pumpen mittlerweile vertrauen und bleiben die Dinger dicht?

Mag in meinem neuen Gehäuse einfach kein dicken CPU-Kühler mehr montieren.... hab da immer so meine Probleme mit  bzw. immer ein Schlechtes gefühlt ob ich zu locker oder zu fest gedreht hab.


----------



## Replikator84 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Jup sieht gut aus..... wobei ich bei mir den einbau etwas anders gemacht habe.... den hinteren lüfter hab ich aussen angeschraubt, der stört da nicht..... und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Leistung ist immernoch genug da. 
Betreibe meine Antec H2O jetzt schon 4 jahre, mit 2 verschiedenen Sockel, und ich bin immernoch zufrieden , und alles dicht, oder nicht abgenutzt


----------



## ringo86 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Sieht sehr nice aus,
habe auch schon überlegt auf H2O umzusteigen da ich mir einen i7 4790K zulegen möchte und evtl.
übertakten, ich weiß nicht wie mein scythe mugen 4 da mit machen würde.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie die pflege dafür ist? bzw. wie Intervalle für die kühlflüssigkeit ist  
MfG


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Die musst du nicht wechseln.... 
Jedenfalls bei meiner H100i


----------



## OutOfMemory (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Ändert doch trotzdem nichts daran das die Pumpe direkt auf dem Sockel sitzt und weiterhin laute Geräusche von sich gibt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Ändert doch trotzdem nichts daran das die Pumpe direkt auf dem Sockel sitzt und weiterhin laute Geräusche von sich gibt.



Dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Habe zwar noch den H110er drauf, ist für mich aber unhörbar. & auf Volldampf muss keine Pumpe dauerhaft laufen. Mit meiner integrierten Lüfter Steuerung auf medium.  Leider haben alle Pumpen nur einen 3-poligen Stecker & keinen 4-poligen PWM. Dann könnte man sie bequem vom CPU-Anschluss dynamisch mit regeln lassen. 

Mal schauen wie die Testergebnisse werden. Zum H110 gab es hier mal einen ausführlichen:
Corsair H110 im Test

& auf die neuen ummantelten Gewebe Schläuche kann man funktionsbedingt verzichten. Ist zwar nen optisches Gimmick, bringt aber nur was bei Industrie-Hydraulikschläuchen mit großem Ø & hohem Druck & sehr hohen Temperaturen.
Aber klar nimmt man die trotzdem gerne mit.


----------



## matti30 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

ich fand nur geregelt die Pumpe der H110 unhörbar. Auf voller Drehzahl war die schon gut zu hören.


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Bevor ihr euch AiOs holt, könnt ihr
Euch auch zB einfach einen Dark Rock Pro
holen, der erzielt relativ die gleichen Werte und hat keine Pumpe - weniger Geräusche ^^

Eine Wakü bringt erst was, wenn man sie
selber zusammenbaut, ansonst ist es mMn eine Spielerei  natürlich fällt das einem
schwerer vor zu verstehen, wenn man es noch
nicht testen durfte.

@ringo86: dein aktueller Kühler ist jetz
zwar keiner der grossen Boliden, aber etwas
übertakten könnte vil klappen. Hängt davon ab,
wie sich dein i7 so verhält, aber besonders
der 4790K ist ein Hitzekoller.
Versuche es einfach, untersuche und behalte die Temperaturen im Auge usw.
Damit wir dann genauer auf dein Vorhaben
eingehen wollen, sollten wir weiteres in einem
separaten Thread besprechen oder einfach per PM mit mir, wie du willst


----------



## cozma (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Corsair-USA hat in einer Pressemitteilung die beiden Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen H100i GTX und H80i GT angekündigt, mit denen die H110i- und H80i-Modelle abgelöst werden.



Bitte Artikel vor reinstellen prüfen, die H100i GTX löst nicht die H110 ab,
sondern die H100i. Diese Fehler sind zwar nicht dramatisch aber bei der
Häufigkeit ein wenig nervig und geben Informationen nicht akkurat an den
User weiter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Ich persönlich würde da doch eher bei Luft bleiben und wenn Wakü dann doch lieber richtig und alles einbinden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



matti30 schrieb:


> H110i? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es doch nur ne H110.



Nicht ganz, schau mal hier Corsair CPU Coolers â€” give you the power of liquid cooling without the complexity of traditional water cooling kits in a compact, easy-to-install package


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Bei der H80i GT wird somit  auf ein Push-Pull-Prinzip gesetzt. Die Ventilatoren drehen mit bis zu  2.435 U/min und erzeugen laut eigenen Angaben maximal 37,7 Dezibel.
Das ist ja mal eine ansage.


----------



## matti30 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, schau mal hier Corsair CPU Coolers â€” give you the power of liquid cooling without the complexity of traditional water cooling kits in a compact, easy-to-install package



ah danke, man lernt nie aus


----------



## dermatu (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Kühler *Corsair H100i GTX * tatsächlich leiser ist als z.B. ein Noctua NH D14.

Mir gefällt die Optik der Liquid AiO Cooler und ich würde so ein Gerät dem Noctua tatsächlich vorziehen. Ich hab nur Angst dass ich dann ein nerviges Pumpenbrummen oder ähnliches im Rechner habe. 
Die Performance bei den Dingern ist ja traditionell gut, mir wäre das jedoch nicht mal so wichtig da mein System eh nicht maxed out läuft.

Kann dazu jemand was sagen wie laut die Dinger sind ?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Let me google that for you


----------



## restX3 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Hab mir die H100i GTX gegönnt. Gute Kühlleistung. mein i7 4790K kommt unter Last nicht über 40 Grad. Einziger Nachtteil die mitgelieferten Corsair Lüfter sind erschreckend laut. Kann man sich dazu gleich mal ordentliche Silent Lüfter dazu kaufen.


----------



## rackcity (6. April 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



restX3 schrieb:


> Hab mir die H100i GTX gegönnt. Gute Kühlleistung. mein i7 4790K kommt unter Last nicht über 40 Grad. Einziger Nachtteil die mitgelieferten Corsair Lüfter sind erschreckend laut. Kann man sich dazu gleich mal ordentliche Silent Lüfter dazu kaufen.



40 grad glaube ich dir nicht. keines weges


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



rackcity schrieb:


> 40 grad glaube ich dir nicht. keines weges


Kommt darauf an was als Last definiert wird. 100% Auslastung? 
Aber ich kann es mir auch schwer vorstellen^^


----------



## ralliart (6. April 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, zum permanenten Betrieb vom CorsairLink.
mein ASUS Board bietet leider nur einen internen USB Header zum Anschluss von USB 2.0. 

Der Anschluss an der Pumpe ist ja der Typ B, Mini USB. Ich benutze das beiliegende Kabel und verbinde der USB header mit folgendem Kabel:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...leevten-schlaeuchen-5467-usb-kabel-intern.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
Die Pins verbinde ich entspreched mit dem Header und verbinde den Typ A Stecker mit meinem Mainboard.

Ist das möglich oder gibt es eventuell einen Kurzschluss?


----------



## restX3 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX und H80i GT: Neuauflagen mit gesleevten Schläuchen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an was als Last definiert wird. 100% Auslastung?
> Aber ich kann es mir auch schwer vorstellen^^



Natürlich unter Games. Unter Prime schießen die Kerne gerne über 60. Mit meinem Macho hatte ich bei Prime vorher über 80.


----------

